# Newbie - Have i got the lowest mileage MK1 around?



## Riyka (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have just bought a 2000 MK1 TT (180 ) roadster with just 20,500 miles on the clock ! Full Audi History , Last owner had it as a weekend toy from new , and part exchanged it at Aston Martin for a new toy last month!

Has got a few little problems probably caused by standing for a lot of its life , but im looking foward to getting it 100% ready for some roof down driving this winter!!

I need a couple of things people have for sale on here , but i cant contact them , how do i get my PM'ing activated?

As soon as i get a chance ( Stops raining....) ill post some pic's :wink:

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
To get access to PMs you may have to become a member of the TTOC or qualify by the amount of posts you have made.
20k is low hopefully its just a few tweaks required..
Pics are a must to satisfy the pic whores on here..  
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## boydward (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Riyka (Oct 29, 2011)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

I'm now a member !

Thanks

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Riyka (Oct 29, 2011)

While waiting for Audi to make a decision on my Dashpod warranty claim , i have been busy getting little jobs done ( full service , cambelt , interior bits and bobs , etc ! ) and have got a few spares to sell / give away .

I still cant post on the for sale , or PM ? Can a Moderator un-bar me please , i promise to be good


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Riyka, Manual operation @ present, so have Pm'd Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Riyka (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy

8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Riyka said:


> While waiting for Audi to make a decision on my Dashpod warranty claim , i have been busy getting little jobs done ( full service , cambelt , interior bits and bobs , etc ! ) and have got a few spares to sell / give away .
> 
> I still cant post on the for sale , or PM ? Can a Moderator un-bar me please , i promise to be good












Rosan-Kobar!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum get the perfect Christmas present of TTOC membership starting at £15 from HERE Also lets you post in for sale and send PMs


----------



## Riyka (Oct 29, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum get the perfect Christmas present of TTOC membership starting at £15 from HERE Also lets you post in for sale and send PMs


I already have :roll:

All up and running now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcom sorry but my qS has only 16757 on the clock but it is an 06 car


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Riyka (Oct 29, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcom sorry but my qS has only 16757 on the clock but it is an 06 car


 

I'll take 2nd place against your car anyday :lol:


----------



## shaun68 (Dec 9, 2011)

Whilst i was looking to buy earlier this autumn I saw a Mk1 (think it was a 180) in green for sale online in Nottingham that had 14,500 miles on it! Was sold before I could get to see it a few days later ...
Shaun.


----------



## Riyka (Oct 29, 2011)

shaun68 said:


> Whilst i was looking to buy earlier this autumn I saw a Mk1 (think it was a 180) in green for sale online in Nottingham that had 14,500 miles on it! Was sold before I could get to see it a few days later ...
> Shaun.


It was green , no wonder it had no miles on it ..... :lol:

( Sits back and waits for abuse [smiley=bomb.gif] .....)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

hello


----------



## Riyka (Oct 29, 2011)

Dotti said:


> hello


Hi ! :-D

( Still waiting for someone with a green TT to read this post..... :roll: :lol: )


----------



## shaun68 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Riyka - sorry I don't have DM privileges (yet). my recollection of the exact details of the "green low miler" are hazy - just the mileage (as this was gobsmacking) of 14,500 or thereabouts and I think it was a 180 turbo.Mileage looked genuine as I remember the ad claimed service receipts every year so around every 2000 miles! I was looking at cars in the £6000-£9000 price bracket. It was a coupe.

Shaun


----------



## TT_Paul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bit to low for my liking especially when it did get used it was probably used a bit hard 
My 2001 TTR has done 70k so below average millage 

If it's olive green then it's quite a nice colour esp as the hood is green too


----------

